# 12/12 AM Drummoyne ?



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

G'day Folks,
Would like some company (read experience) for the 12/12 am. I run 
Pro- Angler in Drummoyne (first and last plug) so would like to explore local waters.

If interested please give me a buzz on 0400 213 112.

cheers,
AB


----------



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

Truly quite spooky that you have replied, Ken who quotes Heinlein. He's one of my favourite authors. Anyhoo, happy for sparrowfart tuesday and/or wednesday.
Please give me a buzz on the mobile (0400 213 112) tomorrow afternoon and we'll go from there, or come into the shop for a chat.

cheers
AB


----------



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

Sage advice Ken. Will have a squizz anyway to experience what I want to avoid. Occy and i look like we'll be giving it a crack, however wednesday is a goer if you like.
Moderation is for monks- Lazarus Long. (?)

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

No worries. Perhaps meet at the back of my shop wednesday @ say 6am ? I'll be hearing from Occy pm tomorrow, so if you could give me a buzz, we'll get a yak fishin' mission ahappenin'.
Cheers,
AB


----------



## Andrew Byrnes (Dec 5, 2006)

cool. Now how do tie the paddle to your feet ?


----------

